# Grinding Sound in Akios 656 Spool



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

My Akios 656 has had a grinding sound inside for some time, emanating from the handle side of the spool - especially when that side of the reel is tipped downward. Doesn't effect performance terribly, but it should not be happening. Thought it was the spool hitting the centrifugal brake drum, but there's plenty of clearance there. Then I took out the spacer washer (part #66404) that sits inside the spool on the spindle beside the bearing. Finally silence!

Could it be that this washer was microscopically warped (I see no signs of it)? The grinding sound had a rhythm to it in intervals that corresponded with each turn of the spool, if that gives anyone a clue.

Second question... what happens if I just leave the washer out? The bearing will get about 0.6 mm more potential side play than usual; is that going to cause damage or added wear to other parts in the long term? Maybe find a replacement at Home Depot that's made from vinyl?


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is the wire that secures the brake collar seated properly? I had a similar problem because of this.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Did you make sure the bearings, washer, and other parts around the spool are clean and free of sand? A very slight coat of oil on the parts after cleaning is good. 

Did you check to see if the spool is rubbing against the frame assembly (with the washer in)? If so you should see at least a slight wear of the finish on the frame assembly where it is rubbing.

With the washer removed you should still be able to properly adjust the side to side play of the spool. Use the right cast control cap to center the spool, and then adjust the left cast control knob so there is an very slight side to side play. If you hear the rubbing sound with the spool properly adjusted then the initial excess play by removing the washer was somehow hiding the problem.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks! Someone also directed me to Alan Tani's website. The washer in question is referred to as a *bearing shim*, and someone (albeit with an entirely different reel) reported that the bearing shim inside his spool had an insufficient interior diameter and rubbed against the inner ring of the ball bearing while rotating with the outer ring and the spool itself. Such an esoteric problem. I'm going to try to find a washer the same size and thickness but with a bigger hole diameter and try that.

Paul, I discovered that with this washer out, the spool cannot be centered properly. I found no wear on the lip of the spool, though.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"The washer in question is referred to as a bearing shim, and someone (albeit with an entirely different reel) reported that the bearing shim inside his spool had an insufficient interior diameter and rubbed against the inner ring of the ball bearing while rotating with the outer ring and the spool itself."

Matt, that someone was most likely me. I had the issue several years ago and used a rat tail file to increase the center diameter of the washer. I corresponded with Omoto with several emails, diagrams, and pictures to remediate the problem. If your reel was purchased within the last few years, the washer should not be your problem.

"(albeit with an entirely different reel)" Well your Akios 656 is made by Omoto and is mostly a copy of the Omoto Chief 6000. Since the washer problem was solved and implemented for the Omoto Chief models, the issue should have been solved for the Akios models.

If you are having a problem with the washer, it will make a light scraping sound, not a grinding sound.

When did you buy your reel and when did you first notice the sound?

Don


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

I guess "scraping" would be an accurate description. Mine is an S-Line with the lighter silver side plates, bought late last year. I thought it was a newer version because it has those different-colored side plates and the _anti-reverse dog_ inside. I vaguely remember the sound starting immediately after a particular blow-up/bird's nest... or maybe after the spool accidentally clicked back into gear mid-cast.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a 666 and was having some issues with it. Sounded like a bearing problem when I was casting. Joe Moore replaced the bearings on it and it was fine. Then it started making a noise again like you said when the reel was rolled over towards the handle. The retaining clip that holds the bearings in place on the handle side had broken. Joe sent me a new one and I haven’t had any issues since. Not sure how similar the two reels are.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Matt,

The ID of the replacement washer measures approximately 0.252 inches or 6.41mm.

There were 3 problems:
High carbon IAR made in Germany
No anti-reverse dog
Small ID washer

All those problems should have been solved at least 3 or more years ago.

Please do the following:
Remove your shock leader.
Use cellophane tape to hold the mainline to the spool.
Depress the spool release button.
Without touching/holding the spool, slowly turn the handle.
Does the spool turn with the handle?
How far does the handle turn before the release button pops up.
Does the release button pop up with some minimum authority?
Repeat the above several times then report your findings.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Jwalker said:


> Then it started making a noise again like you said when the reel was rolled over towards the handle. The retaining clip that holds the bearings in place on the handle side had broken. Joe sent me a new one and I haven’t had any issues since. Not sure how similar the two reels are.


Sometimes the clip will not be installed correctly. If you look at the clip installed, no more than 1/2 of the wires diameter should be exposed outside the groove. Should more than 1/2 of the wire's diameter be outside the groove, vibration can cause the wire to come out of the groove. This is caused by the edge of the groove pressing against the inside of the clip.

When the clip is properly installed, there should be about 1/8" or less between the ends of the clip. The wire should fit neatly into the groove.

The problem is common and there are at least 3 solutions:
Place the clip flat on emery cloth and grind down the wire so that it oval and fits easily into the groove.
Buy an ABU clip that has the proper wire diameter
Throw away the clip and tie 0.31mm fishing line into the groove.


----------

